# Hello guys



## Diabetaids (May 7, 2013)

Names Andy, been a diabetic now for 16 years, probably not the best at keeping my BS at an all round acceptable level but who does! I've decided, after living half my life with this cancer of the blood, that its about time to really find out how treatable I as a unique individual I am. Some questions I often struggle with finding the right answer when coping with diabetes on a day to day basis and I can get myself in a right muddle, so thanks now for the future if you help me out with any questions I put out there


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2013)

Hi Andy, welcome to the forum  What insulin regime are you on?


----------



## Lauras87 (May 7, 2013)

Hi Andy & welcome


----------



## Mark T (May 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Andy


----------



## Diabetaids (May 8, 2013)

Hi North, I take an evening slow actor (Lantus SoloStar 28 units) and a fast actor (NovaRapid FlexPen roughly 8 units or 16 on a chocolate day) for meals during the day.  

hello Laura and Mark, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## delb t (May 8, 2013)

Hi Diabetaids welcome and glad you found us- which bits do you struggle with? have you been taught how to carb count?


----------



## Diabetaids (May 8, 2013)

Hello delb T, I've never really carb counted but is there a way to tell how many carbs per hour my body is burning like an ammeter for an electrical machine?


----------



## Redkite (May 8, 2013)

Diabetaids said:


> is there a way to tell how many carbs per hour my body is burning like an ammeter for an electrical machine?



Hi Diabetaids and welcome 

It would be great if there was!  But your body can only use the carbs properly if you have matched them correctly with insulin, so it's really beneficial to learn how to carb count if you haven't already.  The type of carbs is also important (high GI vs low GI), and also whether you are doing any physical exercise.  If you are feeling like you want to tighten up your control, I'd recommend this book as a good source of info.:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Think-Like-...8039177&sr=8-1&keywords=think+like+a+pancreas


----------



## Diabetaids (May 8, 2013)

Cheers for the book Red, not much use to me as I've got phonological awareness, 9/10 times I need the words to come to life so I can understand them so I just don't read. I've watched many a youtube vid and spoken to friends etc, I grasp the concept and follow it as best I can but I feel carb counting would be helped if it were accompanied with a device to measure human joule spending as often as the finger pricks.


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2013)

Diabetaids said:


> Cheers for the book Red, not much use to me as I've got phonological awareness, 9/10 times I need the words to come to life so I can understand them so I just don't read. I've watched many a youtube vid and spoken to friends etc, I grasp the concept and follow it as best I can but I feel carb counting would be helped if it were accompanied with a device to measure human joule spending as often as the finger pricks.



Bear in mind that your body doesn't just use carbs for energy, it also uses fat and to some extent protein, so such a device would not be capable of helping you decide on your insulin doses. Have you ever done a carb counting course, such as DAFNE? If not, then it would be worth asking your DSN what is available in your area.


----------



## delb t (May 9, 2013)

Have you got a carbs and cals book ? visual pictures of food/ portion sizes etc


----------

